# Krank rev 4x12 versus Vader 4x12



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

With an ENGL Invader 100 head? The original plan was to go for the Vader, but I've found a barely used Krank that will be less expensive, so I was wondering what the difference between them is? If the vader is better I guess I'll go for it regardless. The Vader will be pretty expensive as I live in Norway, and shipping a 100 pound object isn't cheap.

Thanks!


----------



## sepherus (Jan 4, 2010)

I personally like the Krank Rev and K-stein cabs. They are a bit oversized and they use Eminence Legend V12s (Rev) and Texas Heats (K-stein.) The Legend V12s are a relatively balanced speaker, so it should suit most amps fairly well. The only thing about Krank cabs that some people don't like is the fact that they aren't made of plywood. They make their cabs from solid wood, which does effect how they resonate a bit. It isn't bad by any means, just different. I say give it a shot.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm, yeah. Isn't that the same speakers that sits in the Vader as well? And how does the different wood construction affect the tone of the cab?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2010)

Vaders use custom Legends, so the speakers wouldn't be the same.

As for how it would affect the tone, not too sure, but people who have tried more cabs than me say it does so I generally believe them


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Vaders use custom Legends, so the speakers wouldn't be the same.
> 
> As for how it would affect the tone, not too sure, but people who have tried more cabs than me say it does so I generally believe them



Pretty much a fool proof system, that one ^.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 4, 2010)

i use the Krank Rev 412 and am totally in love with it. i originally bought it just as a "temporary solution" (as i was saving for a Diezel FL412) - but i cant see myself changing again, as it does all perfectly. 

for the combination with the Invader: I havent played the Invader 100+Vader Cab combination, but FWIW: a guy i know form another band (we played a few gigs together recently) plays this combination, and after the last concert, where i brought my cab as backline - he was sold on it immedaitely and put the Vader up on ebay to geth the Rev412. ("more attack, tighter, controllable bottom end" where his words - and thats also how i would compare it to the common rear loaded cab).

the only minus: its heavy as fuck.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

Huh, well. It would be cool to hear a bit more details on just how the different construction affects the tone. For instance, does it get more bassy?



petereanima said:


> i use the Krank Rev 412 and am totally in love with it. i originally bought it just as a "temporary solution" (as i was saving for a Diezel FL412) - but i cant see myself changing again, as it does all perfectly.
> 
> for the combination with the Invader: I havent played the Invader 100+Vader Cab combination, but FWIW: a guy i know form another band (we played a few gigs together recently) plays this combination, and after the last concert, where i brought my cab as backline - he was sold on it immedaitely and put the Vader up on ebay to geth the Rev412. ("more attack, tighter, controllable bottom end" where his words - and thats also how i would compare it to the common rear loaded cab).
> 
> the only minus: its heavy as fuck.


That is awesome news. So you would say the bottom end is clear with the Krank? This is pretty important for me. I'm leaning towards the Krank now...


----------



## petereanima (Jan 4, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> Huh, well. It would be cool to hear a bit more details on just how the different construction affects the tone. For instance, does it get more bassy?



usually you can say that its up to frontloaded vs. rearloaded (because thats not only the speakers itself, if mounted from front or back, also the construction is, as said, different). the frontlaoded vs. rearloaded cabs i played made me draw the conclusion, that mostly the frontlaoded cabs have more attack, sound more "direct", and have a tighter bottom-end - which fits more "darker" voiced and bass-heavy amps. with already bright/"sharp" amps, the frontloaded cabs can be an overkill (imagine a screaming Marshall paired with a treble-aggressive cab - wont sound that good), here the rearloaded work better. (note: thats all subjective and my personal taste, but as far as i know - most people will agree.)



> That is awesome news. So you would say the bottom end is clear with the Krank? This is pretty important for me. I'm leaning towards the Krank now...


yes. i mean: my diezel is REALLY bass-heavy, and now its really tight and controllable - i can turn the Deep knob almost all the way up and there is still no farting/flubbering or anything like that. it gets even tighter if you put it up on rolls and disconnect in from the ground (as every cab of course).

you know: in the end its up to taste - you can get you bass-freqs how you like - some prefer a not-so-bass-heavy amp (with bass dialed out) into a Mesa cab, or Orange cab, which are typical rearloaded and more bass-heavy - i prefer for me that most bass-freqs come from the amp and the cab to just _pronouncing_ them, not produce more.


EDIT: please keep in mind: i'm preaching here for the Krank Cab, simply because i LOVE mine - it may well be that maybe the Vader fits your style better or is just more to your likings!!


EDIT2: off topic, but kudos for the Guybrush avatar!! \m/


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jan 4, 2010)

id go ahead and get the Krank if i were you, esp if you can get it for much cheaper than the Vader. ive played on both cabs and i can honestly say they both deliver the same round about kinda tone, so you wouldnt be losing out either way. both cabs will give you clear high gain tone that has smooth, non sizzly highs and big but tight low end.

this is not to say they sound the same though. i cant say one is better than the other other, both sound badass, they just have their differences.......

-they do use different speakers(the V12's do add some color, unlike the Vader custom Legends) 

-different wood(though im not sure what kinda difference there are between the Vaders birch plywood vs. Kranks solid poplar, but im sure it makes some sorta difference) 

-while both are oversized, the Krank cabs are ported which gives them a different type of low end response; the lows tend to be a little more upfront than the Vader because of this but are still tight. 

-the Krank's speakers are front-loaded which will give you slightly more aggressive, upfront and present overall sound(more attack), whereas the Vader, bein rear loaded will maintain a darker, smoother tone.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

petereanima said:


> EDIT2: off topic, but kudos for the Guybrush avatar!! \m/


Monkey Island 

On topic: Thanks for all the input guys! I have decided to just go for the Krank cab now. It sounds like a perfect fit for what I'm after, not to mention that I will get it for less money than the Vader. 

2010 is starting out damn strong with new gear. An agile (with BKPs) for christmas, though technically that's not 2010, an Invader 100 head and Krank cab coming in january, and a Carvin dc727 (with new BKPs) coming in February. 

*EDIT:*

Bah, the used Krank slipped away... Damnit. But, after all this praise about the Krank cab, and not to mention one of my favorite youtube guitarists use it (LiamENGL), I have decided to still go for it.

So, I just need you guys to verify if this is the one we're talking about: Sound1.com - Krank Revolution Series One Cab

Pardon the Norwegian. I hate it as much as you.


----------



## op1e (Jan 4, 2010)

Very informative. I was torn between reloading my 412ms and looking for something better used. Then I was in GC and saw the giant Krankenstein cab in all its monstrous glory, used but looking brand new, for 600. If its still there when I get my W2's I'm in trouble. Trying to make my Ultra sound fuller.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 4, 2010)

Having owned a Krank cab previous and currently owning several Vaders...I'd say the Vader is a superior cabinet in terms of reliability. The tone of each cab is obviously subjective. I can't even imagine ever owning another cab with tolex.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jan 4, 2010)

op1e said:


> Very informative. I was torn between reloading my 412ms and looking for something better used. Then I was in GC and saw the giant Krankenstein cab in all its monstrous glory, used but looking brand new, for 600. If its still there when I get my W2's I'm in trouble. Trying to make my Ultra sound fuller.



go for it!!! the k-stein cab is one of my fave fave cabs, the texas heats are one of my fave speaker. it ll definitely make your ultra sound fuller and mean as hell, it always did for my friends triple xxx


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 4, 2010)

warlock7strEMG said:


> go for it!!! the k-stein cab is one of my fave fave cabs, the texas heats are one of my fave speaker. it ll definitely make your ultra sound fuller and mean as hell, it always did for my friends triple xxx



I really hated the Texas Heats. The low end was super loose and muddy when I'd hit an open A#. I think the Legend V12s and customs are excellent speakers.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> Having owned a Krank cab previous and currently owning several Vaders...I'd say the Vader is a superior cabinet in terms of reliability. The tone of each cab is obviously subjective. I can't even imagine ever owning another cab with tolex.


What is tolex? Btw, the cab/head won't be dragged around on gigs. It will stand on one place the entire time. The only time it will be moved is on the rare occasion when I need to change tubes.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 4, 2010)

Tolex is the material used on the outside of most heads and cabs. It gets torn over time. Vader uses a spray on material similar to the rhino liner used in truck bed. It's very durable.


----------



## op1e (Jan 4, 2010)

The reload I was gonna do was of Texas Heats and Swamp Thangs, was gonna cost around 300. I was worried about doing all that and not being happy with the outcome. I want tight lows that make the cabinet jump during palm mutes, a smooth even midrange, and highs that cut and arent harsh.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jan 5, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> I really hated the Texas Heats. The low end was super loose and muddy when I'd hit an open A#. I think the Legend V12s and customs are excellent speakers.



really.....hmmm.....not the experience i had with em. i didnt find them to be as tight as the v12's but i didnt find them loose either, just chunkier than the V12's. they always seemed really clear to me too, guess they behave differently with different amps. worked great with my buddys krank rev and triple xxx



op1e said:


> The reload I was gonna do was of Texas Heats and Swamp Thangs, was gonna cost around 300. I was worried about doing all that and not being happy with the outcome. I want tight lows that make the cabinet jump during palm mutes, a smooth even midrange, and highs that cut and arent harsh.



i think those would be good speaker choices for your cab, they should compliment one another very well.

Texas Heats alone may be a little too aggressive for some peoples taste, so the Swamp Thangs will balance that out. and the Heats will bring the mids that the Swamp Thang somewhat lacks. 

both are very thick sounding speakers with chunky lows but bein that your cab is front loaded, tightness shouldnt be an issue at all


----------



## LOUDONE (Jan 5, 2010)

I own two Krankenstein cabs and have FINALLY found what I've been searching for... I like the Texas Heat speakers so much more than the Legends... Before, I ran my Rev1 into a Marshall 1960A cab and my friend had a Rev1 w/ a Rev cab.. I actually liked the sound coming out of my Marshall better.. Now it could have been my friend's settings on his amp, but the lows and mids were much more prominent.. Nothing wrong w/ that but for leads, highs are important also... The Krankenstein cab destroyed my Marshall and Diezel 212 I had... I will never go for any other cab... 
Here are mine w/ new chrome grills...


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 5, 2010)

warlock7strEMG said:


> really.....hmmm.....not the experience i had with em. i didnt find them to be as tight as the v12's but i didnt find them loose either, just chunkier than the V12's. they always seemed really clear to me too, guess they behave differently with different amps. worked great with my buddys krank rev and triple xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I ran it with my first run Krankenstein and Laboga Mr Hector. Both amps sounded much tighter in the low end with my Vader when I got it. I think the guy that bought that cab off of me used it with a XXX and loved it. You're definitely right about the different amps bringing making or breaking it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2010)

What is it about the Texas Heat's you dig LOUDONE? I have the Lil' Texas which are supposed to be pretty damn close to the TH's (except lightweight) and I don't find myself digging them anymore. Is the Krankenstein cab front or rear loaded?


----------



## petereanima (Jan 5, 2010)

Krank Cab is frontloaded!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm....maybe the solid wood construction fixes what I don't like about my speakers. The only reason I got them is because I'm a pussy and it shaved literally 20 lbs from the weight of my cab. The VHT cab I have coming in should be good though, I love CentaurPorn's cab so I'm sure I'll either be loading it (my current cab) up with different speakers and using it as a backup or selling it.


----------



## LOUDONE (Jan 5, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hmm....maybe the solid wood construction fixes what I don't like about my speakers. The only reason I got them is because I'm a pussy and it shaved literally 20 lbs from the weight of my cab. The VHT cab I have coming in should be good though, I love CentaurPorn's cab so I'm sure I'll either be loading it (my current cab) up with different speakers and using it as a backup or selling it.



Yeah, it's probably not a good idea to judge the speakers alone... The KRANK is ported, oversized, and made of solid poplar... I finally have the tone I've been after... I do like the Rev1 more than the Krankenstein but am not done tweaking the Krankenstein... I can now honestly say, that from guitars, pedals, cabinets, and amps, my E-Bay days of selling are over... I hope you find yours... Although, all the fun is in the "thrill of the chase..."
Oh and hey JJ.. We probably live an hour apart.. I was born in New Brunswick (Edmunston)...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad ass dude. We'll have to get together on the next New England ss.org meetup or something. What part of Maine are you from, near Houlton?


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered a THD hotplate 8 ohm version to go with the vader cabinet, and I just remembered that I need to send the store I ordered it from a mail and ask them to change it to the 16 ohm version. It's not shipped yet, and they said it was no problem. Phuh, crisis averted.


----------



## spattergrind (Jan 5, 2010)

I really don't think you could go wrong with either.
I have a Vader hooked up to my Krank Rev1 and it sounds sick!

Can't go wrong with eminence....


----------

